# DAS smart cut pro graphtec cutting problem



## Andy the Logo (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi All,

I hope someone here can help me, as its driving me nuts.

I have set my workspace to 150mm x 150mm 
imported a design from stone stencils, and it all looks ok. the stone size is 3.2mm.
I can print the design a inkjet printer and it comes out how you would expect, but when I send it to the graphtec 5000-60 it comes up off scale and starts cutting holes that 15mm??? am I missing something? I can't find this in the manual. I tried outting a large sheet of paper in the cutter and a pen it draws half the image and it is massive!

any advice greatfull taken

Andy


----------



## mycraftytoys (Feb 20, 2008)

Send an email to DAS and they will get right back to you. There tech support is awesome. They have helped me several times with my Roland and the same software. Email is much faster then a phone call for help. Hope you get it fixed soon. Lisa


----------



## Andy the Logo (Sep 1, 2009)

Got it sorted last night with the support guys, scaling issue with the drivers in the software.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Andy How did you fix, it, ?
Please share with us, incase any of us have the same problem,,, 
MMM


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Sound like the problem i am having right now. I can't figure out what is wrong. I am trying to cut out 3.3 mm stones straight from SCP to my Ce 5000 60 but it is cutting HUGE circles. Hope this guy would have shared.
Still waiting on DAS to get back with me..


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

tee09 said:


> Sound like the problem i am having right now. I can't figure out what is wrong. I am trying to cut out 3.3 mm stones straight from SCP to my Ce 5000 60 but it is cutting HUGE circles. Hope this guy would have shared.
> Still waiting on DAS to get back with me..


That's not a DAS problem. It's a setting with the Graphtec cutters. 
Look at the driver that's installed. If it's GPGL, you need to change it to the driver with HGPL. GPGL is proprietary to Graphtec cutters and us what is used for their own software to work. HPGL is what most cutters operate on.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I got this off the CADlink website:

The standard for plotting languages is HPGL (Hewlett Packard Graphic Language) that has been around since the 1970's. Most plotter accept a variation of HPGL that includes special commands for knife rotation and other vinyl/routing/engraving specific commands that the original HPGL command set was not designed for. 
Most plotters will take a modified form of HPGL or a slightly customized version with their own designation. Thus various plotters will have different xxGL language 
- e.g. Graphtec has GPGL, Summagraphics has DMPL, Benson plotters have BPL, etc. 

If the wrong language is sent to a plotter, it may partially work but will definitely have some plotting problems if not outright failure.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I had a customer with our software and a Graphtec cutter have the same problems. I spoke with the sales manager at Graphtec who explained it all to me and we got the customer dialed in.


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

I had the same problem and DAS sent me some instructions and solved it straight away.

follow this:

Press Ctrl+Shift+P in Smart Cut and the Drive Editor will open

On the left site you will find Plotpoint X and Plotpoint Y

Change the values to 0.1 and click File>Save and test again.

This worked for me. Hope it helps


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

DivineBling said:


> That's not a DAS problem. It's a setting with the Graphtec cutters.
> Look at the driver that's installed. If it's GPGL, you need to change it to the driver with HGPL. GPGL is proprietary to Graphtec cutters and us what is used for their own software to work. HPGL is what most cutters operate on.


 
I did have it in GPGL, then switched it to HPGL after reading this post to try it out, but it didn't even cut  . It just said "HPGL-ERROR"

Thanks though

Aj


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

ppts160 said:


> I had the same problem and DAS sent me some instructions and solved it straight away.
> 
> follow this:
> 
> ...


I tried this and it worked! I appreciate the help.

Thanks

AJ


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Awesome,,,, glad you got it going,, wohooooo


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

sjidohair said:


> Awesome,,,, glad you got it going,, wohooooo


Thanks! I was getting a little frustrated. I was cutting out dime-sized circles when i was trying to cut out 3.3mm circles.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

tee09 said:


> I did have it in GPGL, then switched it to HPGL after reading this post to try it out, but it didn't even cut  . It just said "HPGL-ERROR"
> 
> Thanks though
> 
> Aj


Yes, that is the other way to fix it. LOL

Graphtec told me that there are two different ways to fix the problem. One is to switch from GPGL (which is what all Graphtec cutters are factory set in) to HPGL (which is what all of the other cutters are set in). The other is to change the value like ppts160 said. Because every software is different, it's generally easier to change the driver. There is another way to change it right on the cutter itself which was demonstrated to me by the product manager at Graphtec's corp office, but since I don't have a Graphtec cutter, there is no way I can remember!


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

DivineBling said:


> Yes, that is the other way to fix it. LOL
> 
> Graphtec told me that there are two different ways to fix the problem. One is to switch from GPGL (which is what all Graphtec cutters are factory set in) to HPGL (which is what all of the other cutters are set in). The other is to change the value like ppts160 said. Because every software is different, it's generally easier to change the driver. There is another way to change it right on the cutter itself which was demonstrated to me by the product manager at Graphtec's corp office, but since I don't have a Graphtec cutter, there is no way I can remember!


LoL, Thanks Stephanie for your help.


----------

